# What is the "Right" Way to Take Up Golf?



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I commute between two areas that both have world class golf courses. Most of my associates golf and have invited me to participate, but I have resisted because I do not know how to play, to be frank. Growing up, I played all of the usual sports kids play: baseball, football, basketball, even soccer. Golf was just not something I wanted to get into, until now. I recently took a walk through one of the local courses, accompanying a friend with whom I had some business to discuss, and was blown away be the incredible scenery and the serenity of it all. Now, I have the bug.

Some have advised that I simply buy some cheap clubs and just start playing, which is how I learned to play other sports as a kid. Others have advised against this stating that you develop bad habits that can be hard to break later. They have advised taking lessons with a golf pro and learning the right way to golf from the beginning. This makes sense to me, but then I encountered another problem as I started asking around: which golf pro? I mean, every course has a different pro, or several, and they all seem to have different ideas. 

Since I have seen threads in the past here dealing with proper golf attire it seems only logical then that many of those interested in the attire must also golf. If I am going to do this I want to do it right with the goal of getting as good at it as is possible for me. So, is their a definitive concensus as to how to approach this?


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

lessons
practice putting at home
driving range
cheap to mid-priced basic set
patience


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

A good eraser. Anyone can shoot par if they are in posession of one!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Lessons and practice are critical, but I also feel that it is imperative to have a mentor. You need a playing partner who can coach you on the basics of strategy (no need to hit the 3 wood off the fairway when you are 350 yards away) and protocol (don't step in the line of my putt before you walk across the green). The mentor should be a decent golfer who will have patience with you. Develop an appreciation for the tradition of this great game, and have fun! Bill


----------



## mattdebord (May 20, 2006)

Attend a golf school, for a weekend. You can consult Golf Digest or Golf magazine for some good ones, where the pros are highly rated.

You will get a lot of instruction in a short period of time, learn what a good pro is all about, and at many schools, be able to rent high-quality clubs endorsed by the top resident professional. 

A lot of these places provide the option not just of range lessons and trips to the putting green, but also playing lessons, where you take to the course and actually have to play the game.

Expensive, but the alternative is to do it yourself, or to get your buddies involved, which can be awkward if they're good and you ain't. 

Also, you have the opportunity to either get the bug for real, or get it out of your system once and for all.

Then, if your goal is to get good fast, you will have to commit to practicing and playing on a regular basis. The big problem for you--and an area you should really focus on in the beginning--is the short game, chipping and putting. When you learn to play as kid, you have all the time in the world to mess around with the "little" shots. Players who come to the game later are often athletic enough to manage the full swing quite impressively, but fall apart the closer they get to the hole. Watch the pros--they all chip and putt very well.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

*If all else fails!*

Go directly to 19th hole. Start drinking heavily.

Works for me every time ...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Lessons and practice are critical, but I also feel that it is imperative to have a mentor. You need a playing partner who can coach you on the basics of strategy (no need to hit the 3 wood off the fairway when you are 350 yards away) and protocol (don't step in the line of my putt before you walk across the green). The mentor should be a decent golfer who will have patience with you. Develop an appreciation for the tradition of this great game, and have fun! Bill


+1. Find someone who knows the game but won't mind playing with you while you're bad. Learn the rules and etiquette from them.

But most important is to get lessons and then practice. As a beginner I'm not sure that it matters that much who you take from, they'll all be instructing on the basics. From my standpoint, if you find someone who teaches more or less consistent with this book, you won't go far wrong (all teachers are familiar with it and will have opinions on whether it's good or bad):

https://www.amazon.com/Five-Lessons-Modern-Fundamentals-Golf/dp/0671612972

In fact, you could do worse than buying the book and starting there.

Buying cheap clubs and swinging away on your own is bad advice unless you want to be bad and frustrated for a LONG time.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Once you develop a golf swing and, more importantly, an understanding of that golf swing, I think there's a lot to be learned from reading "How I Play Golf" by Tiger Woods. I did a lot of learning on my own with that book and it taught me to think about the swing in a way that I can figure out my errors on my own without a need to consult a teaching pro.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I think that it is best to take up the game by playing rather than by getting overly anal about it. You will have more fun that way. I started playing as a teenager and have played on and off for twenty or so years. 

It is a game best enjoyed without care. Unfortunately that is easier said than done and the better you become, the more frustrating the game gets. 

One thing that is clear is that the golf swing is much less important than the short game. While playing semi-competitively I could never get that through my thick skull, but hindsight is 20-20 and I would counsel anybody interested in playing to spend more time on the chipping and putting green than on the driving range.

Enjoy.


----------



## victorology (Dec 7, 2006)

What clubs you start with depends on how serious you are about committing to the game of golf. In any case, I wouldn't go with the latest new clubs right off the bat. If you think you're pretty much in it for the long haul, go with used clubs or clubs off of eBay where you can get great discounts. After you get a bit better, you will have a better idea of what you want in your clubs and that's when you can splurge a bit more. Plus, you will not have thrown a bunch of money down the drain if you give the game up.

In terms of golf lessons, I would just go with a golf pro near your house. Preferably at an outdoor facility where you can hit off of grass as opposed to astroturf mats. Go with a one on one instructor as opposed to a group lesson. After several lessons, you can decide whether or not you want to continue with the same instructor or switch. I think going once a week or at most twice a week (if you have a lot of practice time) is good. The reason is, you want a chance to be able to practice what you've learned in between lessons.

The benefits of going with an instructor to start is also good because he will be in charge of teaching you ettiquette.

I am the founder of a golf forum you can check out if you're interested. A lot of people there might have different opinions from myself as to the best way to take up golf.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

The goal in golf is to be the player with the lowest score. Points are added for every swing you take. 

If you never swing the club you win.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

I would actually start by playing around on a putting green. Once you've learned a grip and some basics, I would practice putting for a while until you get a decent feel for it and then move on to chipping until you get a decent fill for that. This will give you some nice touch around the green, which is where strokes can really add up. 

It will also help you to develop your swing a little bit at a time. Although it's nice to hit long drives, most of your practice time should probably be spent on irons, at least at the start.

If you can find a "mentor," they might be able to teach you enough and lend you enough clubs you get you started putting and chipping and giving you strategy. Once you have a bit of a feel for the game, then I would move on to a good pro.

What's a good pro? It's hard to tell, but I hate pros who try to make things too convoluted or confusing. A good pro can keep it simple. 

For an example of what I think a good pro should be, pick up Harvey Penick's Little Red Book. It's an entertaining read and gives good insight.


----------



## victorology (Dec 7, 2006)

Jordan said:


> What's a good pro? It's hard to tell, but I hate pros who try to make things too convoluted or confusing. A good pro can keep it simple.


I agree with this one. The best pro is the one who can best communicate what they want you to do.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

With humility and a drinking habit.:icon_smile:


----------



## 60's guy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thoughts on Golf Lessons*

I started playing comparatively late---early 30's---and initially attended a prominent Golf School for a week. That was a good experience, but you really need to be able to communicate regularly with a local pro soon after you play--to discuss swing issues. So, based on personal experience, I would encourage you to buy a series of lessons(maybe 6 initially) from one of the Club Professionals at a well-established local country club(membership usually not necessary). Search for a Club Pro who communicates well--one who listens as much as he(or she) instructs. Just my thoughts! :icon_smile:

Ps you may want to send a PM to A. Squire--he seems to have good thoughts on most issues. Ha, Ha, Ha!


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Jordan said:


> It will also help you to develop your swing a little bit at a time. Although it's nice to hit long drives, most of your practice time should probably be spent on irons, at least at the start.


I think this is not such good advice. In a round of golf you just don't hit your irons that often, and the penalty for a crooked drive is enormous. The penalty for a bad iron shot is not so much as long as you put the time in around the greens.

I say this from experience. I have always played to between a 3 and a 0 and was a really good iron player and hit tons of iron shots on the range. If I had spent more time working on driving the ball straight and a lot more time working on putting I would have been a much better player. At any level you only hit 18-25 iron shots a round at most, and many of those are wedges. Being able to stuff a three iron feels great but doesn't take too many strokes off of your game.


----------



## victorology (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I think what aspect of your game you should work on most depends on the skill level of the golfer.

When you're beginning, you really have to practice everything but you need to get the basic swing down. It's a lot easier to make consistent contact with an 8 iron than a driver. When starting, I would practice with the short irons until you can get solid contact somewhat consistently and then work your way through the longer clubs.

This is why, I think the best way to start golf is to start playing on a par 3/executive course before you make it to the championship course.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

FrankDC:

Though some segment of the population may find humor in the stereotype that "Republicans privately despise black people while praising Tiger Woods", I would suspect that most of those are probably members of the extreme left. You may repost your "joke" on the MoveOn forum where it will likely receive its deserved accolades.

The OP wants advice on GOLF, not politics. If you must bring a controversial theme to the topic, why don't you try working with the relevant acronym: *G*entlemen *O*nly, *L*adies *F*orbidden. That would, at least, be pertinent.

Whomewhat: Your post quoted the offensive humor and has been removed.

OK, Gents. Carry on ... and come out swingin'.

Alexander Kabbaz,
Senior Moderator


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

In principle, your swing for all full shots should be the same, with the position of the ball in your stance differing with the club your using. Therefore, I'd urge that the aspiring golfer take lessons with a pro with whom he feels comfortable. I'd say at least six hours of instruction would at least get the fundamentals across. After that playing on a course is essential, with regular stops at the driving range and the practice green. Maybe after a few months, if you feel the need, and the desire, maybe an hour with the pro to see how your swing holds up.


----------



## victorology (Dec 7, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> The OP wants advice on GOLF, not politics. If you must bring a controversial theme to the topic, why don't you try working with the relevant acronym: *G*entlemen *O*nly, *L*adies *F*orbidden. That would, at least, be pertinent.


This is just one of those myths that have been made more popular by the Internet.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

iammatt said:


> I think this is not such good advice. In a round of golf you just don't hit your irons that often, and the penalty for a crooked drive is enormous. The penalty for a bad iron shot is not so much as long as you put the time in around the greens.
> 
> I say this from experience. I have always played to between a 3 and a 0 and was a really good iron player and hit tons of iron shots on the range. If I had spent more time working on driving the ball straight and a lot more time working on putting I would have been a much better player. At any level you only hit 18-25 iron shots a round at most, and many of those are wedges. Being able to stuff a three iron feels great but doesn't take too many strokes off of your game.


I'm afraid I have to disagree on this. A bad shot or two followed by a good shot or series of good shots can result in a par save. A good shot followed by several bad or mediocre shots is the perfect path to bogeys and worse.

That said, the game is made substantially easier when you drive the ball in the fairway with reasonable distance. I know this all too well as someone who has struggled with tee shots for the last year.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I hear what you are saying, and I am not suggesting to do most of your practice with a driver. What I am saying (and from reading my posts, not very clearly) is that hitting 4 iron after 4 iron is going to do you no good as you don't hit them that often in real life. I would suggest 40% wedges, 20% irons and 20% woods on the range and more practice on the putting green and chipping green than on the driving range.

My rationale is that most of the time after I hit driver I am either hiting a short iron or wedge, or I am trying to get the ball back in play from some awful lie in the crap. If I miss with a 5-iron, my worst result really isn't that bad, but with a driver it is horrible.

Of course, to begin with most of your practice should be done with a 5 iron and putter so that you can build your basic swing.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

1. Any pro will probably do - since you're a beginner they will start off with fundamentals. 
2. go to the range and hit but dont get obsessed. you dont want to ingrain poor mechanics etc. 
3. dont get caught up in the equipment game. at the end of the day, what brand of clubs you play will have the least effect on how you develop as a player. 
4. the person who suggested playing/ associating with a friend that is an experienced player is absolutely right. if you do go to the range often, try and go with this person. dont rely on him to teach you, but s/he can be a big help if s/he notices you doing something completely wrong
5. Practice Short game (repeat 50 times). If you develop a decent short game, you will come out ahead more often than not. Don't get obsessed with hitting the long drives.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

a4audi08 said:


> 1. Any pro will probably do - since you're a beginner they will start off with fundamentals.
> 2. go to the range and hit but dont get obsessed. you dont want to ingrain poor mechanics etc.
> 3. dont get caught up in the equipment game. at the end of the day, what brand of clubs you play will have the least effect on how you develop as a player.
> 4. the person who suggested playing/ associating with a friend that is an experienced player is absolutely right. if you do go to the range often, try and go with this person. dont rely on him to teach you, but s/he can be a big help if s/he notices you doing something completely wrong
> 5. Practice Short game (repeat 50 times). If you develop a decent short game, you will come out ahead more often than not. Don't get obsessed with hitting the long drives.


Many have provided fine counsel. One thing you mentioned that was of particular concern to me was "you dont want to ingrain poor mechanics." I have heard this is the principle reason to start off by seeing a pro and taking lessons. Once bad habits are learned they are hard to break, which makes sense to me.

"Practice Short game (repeat 50 times). If you develop a decent short game, you will come out ahead more often than not. Don't get obsessed with hitting the long drives."

This is where my real concern comes in. Believe it or not, I can putt with a great deal of success and accuracy. I can also take some of the shorter shots pretty well, too. Where I have a real problem is with driving. I have been to the driving range with my friends and two things happen: Most of the time the ball goes wherever it wants to and generally in a direction not advantageous to one playing golf. Then, on a few occassions, I whack the heck out of the ball! Straight ahead and with John Daly distance. Out of 20 drives, one will be of this kind where the rest will be of the other kind.

I am told this is all mechanics. So, I stopped trying to learn on my own, or with friends, gave it up completely so that any bad habits I was beginning to develop would go away (I hope) and then I could start all over again, the right way.

I was going back and forth between two courses where I was going to take lessons with a golf pro: *Coeur D*'*Alene Resort Golf Course* or the *Hayden Lake Country Club*. The Hayden Lake Country Club seems to get the most recommendations as to their golf pro so I think that may be my best bet. Also, they do not have the problem with all of the visitors who want to take a shot at the floating green [https://www.cdaresort.com/golf/]. I will let him suggest what I should do about getting clubs (I have my fathers old set) and will start out with about six lessons, as has been suggested here.

Does this make sense to those who have responded or are in the know? Many thanks to all of those who have provided great advice.


----------

